# Classical music videos



## professor (Dec 19, 2013)

Most of videos featuring classical music are either recording of live performances or studio recording with visuals containing (mostly) musician's faces, fingers, parts of instruments, or collections of poorly connected still images. Compared to pop-music videos this is a very boring and disengaging landscape. There are a few exceptions, though produced mostly by upcoming and aspiring younger classical musicians. ere is one example produced by a team of two brothers, one inspiring pianist, the other a filmmaker. I wonder what the music community thinks about it. Here it is


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Try this  interesting video for entertainment.


----------

